# [SOLVED] cvs [login aborted]: end of file from server

## dnamroud

Hello,

I am trying to log in into my CVS server but i am getting the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> foxtrot dnamroud ~ # cvs login
> 
> Logging in to :pserver:dnamroud@localhost:2401/racine
> ...

 

What is this error and how to fix it?

I tied to restart the service, no success

Thank you

DanyLast edited by dnamroud on Thu Nov 09, 2006 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Did you read the logs at the server side?

----------

## dnamroud

yes I did and nothing important...

But I found the solution: 

A denied access rule has been added to my iptables on the server to my domain... i removed this rule and could access to my server again...

Thank you

Dany

----------

